# Let me write a song about your fursona/anything



## Dalton_Man321 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Crossposted from my journal:*
Yep, I'm bored and I have nothing better to do, so I might as well do something constructive. Haha.

I will make a song about someone's fursona in any Electronic style he or she wishes. I have a microphone so I'm putting in my voice (I'm not a very good singer but hey, it's free haha). If you have any lyrics that would make it a lot easier as I suck at making them up. If I have to make them up they will be a bit cheesy sounding, but I guess if you're not looking for a "serious" song then that would be OK.

Keep in mind that although I can produce many different styles of Electronica, I can't guarantee the quality will be 100% professional.

So in short, if you want me to make a song about your fursona/interest/anything, just follow these steps:

Send me a message on either this site or AIM (DaltonMan321) and tell me:

1. The name of your fursona/interest/anything, be as descriptive as possible
2. The style/genre of music you want the song to be
3. The lyrics you want me to sing (if any)

So yep, have a go at it. 

NOTE: I never really go to these forums, so I would prefer you talk to my on my FA page:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/daltonman321/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm guessing a black metal song would be out of the question?


----------



## Dalton_Man321 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm guessing a black metal song would be out of the question?



Yep, sorry.  If I had more knowledge of that genre and an authentic-sounding distorted guitar VST then I would.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 6, 2010)

o typhlosion
you were there with me
o the start.
When ever i am in dire need
in a pokeball you are there for me

o typlosion
I love your eruption
it doesn't hurt my team
just raining fire on my enemy

My typlosion


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm ion the mood for a laugh, so make up a song about my Fursona plz, ref stuff is in my sig.  I'd love to hear what kinda lyrics you can make up, I don't mind.  It's not supposed to be serious anyway XD


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears as me banning you.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 11, 2010)

Dalton_Man321 said:


> Yep, sorry.  If I had more knowledge of that genre and an authentic-sounding distorted guitar VST then I would.


 Here's a really nice and free guitar amp simulator http://www.voxengo.com/product/boogex/
putting simple synths into it makes it sound like a fairly convincing electric guitar.

edit: oops, didn't realize this thread was necro'd


----------

